# Ferry Prices This Christmas



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Just been looking at Ferry prices for the festive break.

8m long 3m high motorhome + 2 adults & 2 children (9 & 6).

Out sat 27th dec 7.15am = £28  

Back sat 3rd jan 7.15am = £150 --------------- Why? :evil:


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

*ferrys xmas*

had the same problem out 28th £20.00 wanted to come back on 4th but around £150 so had to settle for the 2nd £29.00
used sea france and mhf discount code 7m van £51.00 with £2.00 marine conservation disney land here we come.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Saturday out often seems to be cheaper than Saturday back.

I can only think it has to do with the density of freight traffic, though why so heavily biased in one direction I haven't a clue. :? :?: :?:

Maybe one of our freight driver members will know?


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We tried eurotunnel but all offers for tesco had gone. Will keep them for later in 2009.

Putties


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's called 'Supply and Demand' :wink:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

_I can only think it has to do with the density of freight traffic, though why so heavily biased in one direction I haven't a clue._

Could it be that HGV's are not allowed to travel on a Sunday and have to park up for the day. Hence a dash to Calais to get a ferry on Saturday and to save a day on the round trip as they can travel in the UK.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

The weekend of 3rd/4th is the weekend before the schools go back. Changeover day at ski resorts is saturday so sat/sun ferries will be busy.

I am now unable to go to france at christmas so have tickets for 19/12 at 0500hrs back 02/01 at 0515 with seafrance.

Don't know if they can be transferred, but will ask if anyone interested They were £70.00


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank - where are you heading to?? Hope you and family are all well,

Kevin


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

£28:00 To go out is a very good price,but they know you've got to come back,in most cases for schools,work etc,etc.

These ferry companies aren't daft what they loose on the swings (outbound) they gain on the Roundabouts (Returns).


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all,

8mtrs long, 3mtrs high, 5t weight, 2 adults & 2 children.

£47.50 return. Ferry now booked.

Hi Kevin, going to a place called Staufen im Breisgau (just south of Freiburg), Camping 'Belchenblick'.

http://www.camping-belchenblick.de/html/welcom.html

Stopped here last year. Its just a 15min drive to the slopes which are very safe for the kids & me to play. 
Don't know the name of the ski resort. When we were there last year i asked a local how far we needed to travel to find snow. 
He replied 'turn left out of the site and drive for 15 mins. You will find a resort after 10mins driving, don't stop there. Carry on for another 5mins. Much safer for the kids'. It was brill, so going back this year :wink: :wink: .

The family are well thanks, yours???


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

All well thanks Frank. Quiet Christmas at home, off skiing with James in February - but not with motorhome!

Kevin


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

we paid £55 for mh and 2 passengers,

out the 19/12 on the 5am

back the 05/01 at 2.15 pm i think

sea france about 6 weeks ago


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Nice 1 paulkenny,

where you going?


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

were headin down to the costa blanca to see some friend,

only a week left now an we will be on our way down


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

fdhadi said:


> Just been looking at Ferry prices for the festive break.
> 
> 8m long 3m high motorhome + 2 adults & 2 children (9 & 6).
> 
> ...


I'm going out 22nd dec back on 2nd jan £14 each way with norfolk line Dover Dunkirk
Rob


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

was speaking to a guy at work today, 

he reckons they only tax you on the way back, thats why its cheaper going,

he also reckons its the same if you book the other side, cheap coming over herre and expensive going back,

dont know how much truth is in it


----------

